# ED number 7: Munich, Wurzburg, Rothenburg, Sinsheim, Heidelberg, Disneyland and Paris



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

JustinTJ said:


> Nice write up, in hindsight I wish I had done this deal.


Don't worry. From my experience, there's always another deal that is similar or better (usually for a different model) down the road. I recall the X4, Z4, Benz E63, Porsche 911 etc. deals that were also killer.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

I just did the expenses for the trip that others mind find useful, as a guide to how much a family ED can cost. Total for accommodation, food, entertainment, gas, local travel etc. $3,335 for 2 adults and a 7 and 4 year old. So just add to this what you will buy, and airline tickets. YMMV.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

Looking good!! I love the conversations recap between you and your wife. Anymore GL photos?


----------



## skris (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice write up Chris. Congrats on the new ride. Great color by the way....and you know why...:thumbup:


----------



## TeddyBGame (Nov 17, 2010)

chrischeung said:


> I think that we had possibly the best view hotel room in Heidelberg. The hotel is Vier Jahreszeiten, right in the Altstadt, facing the Altebrucke. Our room (no. 11) was on the top floor, on the corner facing the bridge. It is a quad room. They have secure parking about 500 yards up the road. Be warned that there is no elevator, and the room itself is clean but basic. But that view and location is a killer!
> 
> You can drive on the old bridge, but only at certain times - you don't need to ask me how I know.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Chris!
We spent two days in Heidelberg in Sept for my ED. Absolutely love it (see my sig). In fact, we stayed in the Hotel Holländer Hof (white/pink hotel) in your pix. And got one of those two balcony rooms....but <sadly> couldn't time our drive across the bridge to capture the same pix. We did capture a time-lapse of the sunrise over that bridge from our hotel.

One of these days, I'm going to carve out 30 hours to sift thru my 250gig's of footage and complete my video documentary....

Cheers,
-Ted

PS: My dad and I got our 335d up to 153mph on the A8 between Stuttgart and Munich. My dad didn't realize the speed we were going until we hit 140. And by that time, we were well on our way to 150+.


----------

